# Smoked carp?



## heidi (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you have ever smoked carp. When my Father found out I started smoking meat he told a story of his Father smoking carp in an old shack. His face really lite up when he told this story. I would love to bring over a plate of fish, mix him a drink and sit back and watch him enjoy something from his childhood.  I have never smoked fish before and am a little nervous. Any help would be wonderful. Thanks so much and happy smoking, Heidi


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2006)

HHhhmmm. . .The carp that I've always caught was fillet and then used as bait to catch catfish!  I have friends that eat the stuff so let me check with them and see if thay have any ideas.

_Original reply edited so I don't increase my already large post count _ :roll: 

Ok Heidi, I made a couple of phone calls and this is what I got. . . 

1) Fillet and score the carp. 

2) Roll carp fillets in salt and place in glass dish. Let everything sit overnight in the fridge.

3) Rinse fillets in cold fresh running water & pat dry.

4) Place fillets in 180 deg. smoker for 4-8 hours, depending on size of fillets. Smoke with oak, maple, apple or cherry. Fish is done when meat flakes with a fork. 

Hope this here gives you a starting point. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## cheech (Jan 16, 2006)

What I do is brine it in apple cider, salt and water.

Smoke it up and mix with cream cheese and the smoked fish


----------



## tom carver (May 28, 2006)

gut carp rince well in cold water, smoke prox.180  I use hickery, when done remove skin fork off bone hot with a little salt  wow ! good cold too!


----------

